# Flash animation not moving on website



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

I uploaded a flash animation of a moving horses and it previews fine but when I tried to put in the HTML code I ended up seeing just a white box. I wrote my webhosting company and this is what they said, also it's just an image of a galloping horse.

The flashfile name: apcanter4.swf 250X155

They told me to put in the code below, help!

Movie1.fla

>

> Replace the width and heigh with the parameters for your flash movie.

> Replace the Movie1.fla with the name and location of your movie.


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

OK, since I am having problems getting animation on my site, where as a webdesigner can I get animation and graphics with the extension .swf and just be able to upload it with no problems?? Thanks, Karen


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

why don't you just use an animated gif instead. less trouble  it's as easy, just insert it as a graphic this site has some:

http://www.diamond-webdesigns.com/webmastercentral/animated_horses.htm

or do a google search for other animated gif sites and be sure the gif is not copyright.

if your really wanting to use the flash one then you will need to upload all the files that are needed. the .swf file, the graphic your using for this. * all the files need to in the same directory. * then you need to make sure the code points to your .swf file in the correct directory

your building with sitebuilder on Lycos. and if you uploaded the files for the flash movie to the *sitebuilder file directory * then use the site add on in Sitebuilder and use add my own html to insert the code. do not add the code to your homepage, try it on a test page first or another page of your site if you add bad code to your index page it could corrupt it. *always make a copy of your site or back it up before you add code. *

if the files were uploaded to the sitebuilderfile directory you will need to show this full URL to it in the code. this is it using your domain url:

http://www.wildmustangcoalition.org/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/apcanter4.swf

*but if you uploaded the swf file and graphic to your main Tripod file manager directory then all you need to show in the http://www.wildmustangcoalition.org/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/apcanter4.swf*


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

That's what I have been trying to upload, they have been animated .gif's my sitebuilder says it needs to be changed to the .swf extension. thanks for the horse website, nice animations!

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

I forgot to ask one thing, when you right click and save you get a box around it, anyway of saving it so you just see the horse?
Thanks!


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

Karen if all your using is an animated gif file with the extension of .gif *then you don't need the code at all.* just upload the graphic via the add picture method. no code is needed for this.

Is the file that you saved on your computer named like this apcanter4.gif ?
if it is then upload and insert that graphic as you do with .jpg graphics. If the gif file is an animated one, it will play, because it's made that way. *you don't need the put it in flash code to make it work.*

where is that horse graphic located so I can look at it? did you get it from the web and save it to your computer?

_*also , your second question: *_ 
you would need animation software in order to edit the animated file without a border. or a graphics editor application that can work with animated files. the border is there to stay if you saved it that way. there are tricks like putting it into a table and blend the background colors with the graphic colors and such. but I would have to see the graphic first......


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

wow, you are really being helpful thanks! My Lycos will not accept a file unless it's been coverted to .swf what I did was find a program that coverts it from the animated .gif to .swf I finally got it up on my site. The program is called shareware and you can download to see if it works before you pay for it but you see a demo sign within the image I upload just the pic and went in to add a site add on to upload the HTML code but it was already moving without it. What animation software would you recommend?
my personal email is [email protected], if you want to respond faster I really appreciate all your help, I'm trying to help the wild horses out there!

Thanks, Karen
The site that I'm doing this on is www.wildhorsewebdesign.org it's on a blank page because I'm trying to figure this out!


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

not so, Karen. if your using tripod sitebuilder you can use animated gif files. 
I am with tripod also and have done it many times. like I said a .gif file is just like a jpg file. you don't need to convert it to swf. so don't even bother going in that direction, Karen. 
just upload the file like you do a jpg file. and insert that file into your page via adding picture in the sitebuilder editing. be sure the file is named leagally without spaces and unusual chracters and that the hores graphic file is the one with the .gif extension on it. *not swf *ok?

you don't want to bother with conversion and flash file code just to insert a graphic that is already formated as an animation.


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

You're right!!! I did it!!! I uploaded it as a picture! NOT a flash!!! You can see it!!!! www.wildhorsewebsesign.org it's on the blank page!!!! just the horse! no border and now I will place some on my other site www.wildmustangcoalition.org thank you so much for your help!!!! The wild ones thank you!!!


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

:up: So glad you got it uploaded correctly now. * however I see that the file is quite large for loading on your homepage, it's over 200kb.* I optimized it with gif animation optimizer application. it is here if you want to use this one and I think you should it's optimized to 13kb..... much much smaller file for you!

http://4pkruger.com/WebFolder/apcanter4-optimized.gif


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, I will use the file from you thanks, I see the horse is the same size as the I have. Do you mean that with your file it will load quicker? what's the difference between the two size files? can you tell I'm new at this?? haha

thanks,
Karen


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

yes. your page will load much, much faster.
yours: 200kb is 200,000 bytes 
mine: 13kb is 13,000 bytes

Most web surfers use a dial-up connection, your web site should load - in 20 seconds or less. You should optimize each web page so that the file size, including all graphics and images on the page, is less than 50kb .. *as you can see your one animation(200kb) that you had there was way over the limit all by it's self....*
those on dial-up might not wait around to see your animated horse, they won't even know it's there.....

all graphics whether they are jpg or gif, png, should be optimized when they are used inserted on a page. Never use bitmap(.bmp) on web pages. *(and go easy using a lot of animated graphics, too) *
Save the large resolution ones for those who chose to download a special graphic for printing and etc.... 
to see the file size of a graphic, R/C over the graphic and chose properties, whether it be a file on your computer or one on the web..

here is some optimizing information sites you might want to check out

http://www.simplygraphix.com/website_tips.html

http://www.allgraphicdesign.com/articlewebimage16.html

http://www.websiteoptimization.com/speed/12/

Keep up the good work on the awareness of saving the horses, Karen


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

The proper method for putting flashes on a website is here

http://www.adobe.com/devnet/dreamweaver/articles/flash_satay.html


```
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="c.swf?path=movie.swf" 
   width="400" height="300">
   <param name="movie" value="c.swf?path=movie.swf" />
</object>
```
This is the correct method because without a container (the "c.swf") movie in IE the movie will try to load fully before playing instead of streaming. This can be a problem for large movies >_>

This code is entriely valid by the way


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks dez. You turned this thread back to what it started out as!....lol
The info has enlightened me, and thanks for the link.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Yea, I tried validating my crummy start on my new website http://dez666.ath.cx/newsite/
And it didnt validate, it said a bunch of attributes didnt exist and im like WHAT?!

So I found out its because of the 'twice-cooked' method used by dreamweaver and flash.

On another note, I need to chuck tables and learn css but im lazy :|


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

I wanted to thank you for all of your help, I looked at the helpful websites you posted as soon as I can get some free time and get away from helping the horses!! I'll get right to it, and thanks again for the kind words.

Karen


----------



## magooo58 (Jul 26, 2007)

:up: I see your still using the large 200kb file and it does load very slow. you may not notice because it's in your browsers cache on your end. Slow connection visitors will have a big problem loading your homepage. If you want visitors to stay and learn about "Saving the Wild Ones", then don't forget to change that graphic.


----------



## cheveyo (Jul 21, 2007)

I just switched it out! Thanks again for all your help!!!!!

Karen


----------

